# Needing a CURP & RFC to buy in Mexico????



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

As with most things, there is conflicting information on line regarding buying a house or condo. Like this statement, ""..after September 1, 2014, you will need to have both the CURP and the RFC."". And this statement, "".. From October 6, 2014...The good news is that it is not mandatory to have an RFC and CURP to purchase or sell a property unless the Seller wants to exempt Capital Gains tax.""

So here is my question, regardless of what info there is online, or what you may believe, are there any Americans or Canadians on here who have actually purchased a house or condo in Mexico in the last year or so, (if so when) but have NOT been required to have a CURP and RFC. Several real estate agents/brokers/companies in Puerto Vallarta have told us no, we don't need either. Gracias


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I bought my home 10 years ago with an FMM and a passport, I had to get a fedicomiso...This year I decided to sell it and was told I needed the RFC number from Hacienda so I went to PV to get one and they told me in order to get the RFC number I needed a CURP number first...To get an CURP number you have to be either a Temporary or Permeant Resident of which I am neither, still a tourist permit holder..
Anyway I went to a fixer and she convinced them since I bought the home as a tourist I should be able to sell as a tourist, well I walked out of Hacienda with my RFC number and sold the house in 2 days..........

Now I have to fill out Form 150 for US Customs reporting / declaring of bringing more than $10,000 USD into USA...........It never ends........


----------



## Perrier (Dec 18, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> I bought my home 10 years ago with an FMM and a passport, I had to get a fedicomiso...This year I decided to sell it and was told I needed the RFC number from Hacienda so I went to PV to get one and they told me in order to get the RFC number I needed a CURP number first...To get an CURP number you have to be either a Temporary or Permeant Resident of which I am neither, still a tourist permit holder..
> Anyway I went to a fixer and she convinced them since I bought the home as a tourist I should be able to sell as a tourist, well I walked out of Hacienda with my RFC number and sold the house in 2 days..........
> 
> Now I have to fill out Form 150 for US Customs reporting / declaring of bringing more than $10,000 USD into USA...........It never ends........


Did you get any kind of capital gains exemption?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Do not know yet, I visit the Notario tomorrow to sign the paperwork. My contractor has given me enough write off's to offset any profits...But even if I may have some taxes to pay I have no problem paying taxes in Mexico or the USA...10 years with a beach house was worth any extra taxes I may have to pay.........


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Chicois8, are you heading back NOB or just changing address in Mexico?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I am in Mazatlan tonight and will be in Guayabitos tomorrow for a few days taken care of business, I still own an off the grid Organic veggie farm in GTO, so I am unsure what the future is today........


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Good luck to you whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> I am in Mazatlan tonight and will be in Guayabitos tomorrow for a few days taken care of business, I still own an off the grid Organic veggie farm in GTO, so I am unsure what the future is today........


Good luck, chicois8! I'm sure you'll make a success of whatever you choose to do with the next stage in your life.


----------

